# NFS trouble

## gsfgf

When i try to mount an nfs filesystem i get a port mapper timed out error.  I have 2 linux(gentoo) boxes and 1 freebsd box.  I cant mount any shares.

/etc/exports on all boxes

```

/ 192.168.(rw)

#I have also tried 192.168.*(rw)

```

no hosts.allow or hosts.deny on gentoo boxes

/etc/hosts.allow on bsd

```

#Starts with 

ALL : ALL : allow

#which should allow all

#just in case i also have

portmap : 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 : allow

portmap : ALL : deny
```

----------

## rac

Probably a stupid question, but is portmapper installed and running on the client machines, too?

----------

## gsfgf

 *rac wrote:*   

> Probably a stupid question, but is portmapper installed and running on the client machines, too?

 

yep all rpc daemons are running on all machines.

----------

## rac

Any chance of a client / server version mismatch?  Only v3 on the server, but only v2 clients, something of that sort?

----------

## gsfgf

all boxes are running 2 and 3

----------

## rac

Can the FreeBSD machine mount itself?  Any clues in the server's nfsd logs?  Can it see a connection attempt?  RPC error messages?  tcpdump tell you anything useful?

----------

## gsfgf

Usual timeout when bsd box tries to mount itself

when 1 gentoo box mounts self:

reason given by server: Permission denied

and the other:

mount: RPC: port mapper failure - RPC: unable to retrieve

----------

